# Profesionelle Provokateure der Polizei bei Demo Stuttgart 21



## ole88 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
wie bekannt ist seit Tagen das Gerücht das gezielt Provokateure der Polizei eingesetz wurden um bei der Demo aggresionen der Bevölkerung zu provozieren.

Stuttgart 21-Demo: Agent Provocateur der Polizei als Pfeffersprayer? - Stuttgart 21 - Fakten, Wissen, Hintergründe

Wie bereits bei vielen anderen Demos (Heiligendamm, Staatstreffen der Länder) gibt es von der Polizei die verdeckten Provokateure die gezielt die leute anstacheln.
Wie man auf denn Bildern sieht ist dies nicht normal und das Pfefferspray gibt es so auch nirgends zu kaufen sondern nur bei der Deutschen Polizei.

Sollte dies tatsächlich stimmen ist Deutschland nicht mehr länger ein Rechtsstaat in meinen Augen und die Deutsche Jugend sollte endlich ihren Arsch hochbekommen und nicht mehr länger diese Regierung aktzeptieren


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Eine Veraschung keinesgleichen und Missachtung der deutschen Gesetze


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> Sollte dies tatsächlich stimmen ist Deutschland nicht mehr länger ein Rechtsstaat in meinen Augen und die Deutsche Jugend sollte endlich ihren Arsch hochbekommen und nicht mehr länger diese Regierung aktzeptieren



ja ja, jetzt halt mal die luft an.

für den fall, dass das stimmen sollte - dann hat sich ein kleiner steil der staatsgewalt -gelinde ausgedrückt- extrem danebenbenommen. und das gehört natürlich bestraft. dass so was vorkommt wird ja keiner bestreiten, bei der polzei arbeiten ja nicht nur heilige. 

vielleicht wars auch sogar nur ein einzeltäter, der ohne wissen von vorgesetzen gehandelt hat (das halte ich sogar für relativ wahrscheinlich, der glatzkopf war ja offenbar wirklich überall dabei). 
aufgrund dessen gleich einen umsturz zu fordern, halte ich für ein wenig übertrieben. du nicht?

edit:
allerdings sollte die polizei in der tat mal auf ihre aussenwirkung, gerade bei demos achten.
da laufen dann riesige kerle mit glatzen komplett in schwarz gekleidet rum - sorry, aber nach freund und helfer sieht das nicht aus.
und ich rede jetzt nicht von reinen krawallveranstaltungen wie am 1. mai.


----------



## Acid (10. Oktober 2010)

die polizei entwickelt sich meines erachtens seit einigen jahren in eine absolut falsche richtung. 

allein wenn ich sehe welche leute polizisten werden kann ich immer wieder nur den kopf schütteln. ein guter freund von mir macht gerade eine ausbildung zum polizeibeamten, und was da leute in der klasse sind ist wirklich hauptschul niveau! 

ich kann ole wirklich nur zustimmen....

das schlimme ist einfach das jeder vorfall der, der polizei bzw. dem image schaden könnte vertuscht wird! es gibt soviele vorfälle bei der polizei bzw. den schulen die niemals an die öffentlichkeit geraten, welche bei anderen berufen schon längst in allen medien wären.

die korruption der deutschen polizei grenzt mittlerweil wirklich schon an der usa.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ja ja, jetzt halt mal die luft an.
> 
> für den fall, dass das stimmen sollte - dann hat sich ein kleiner steil der staatgenwalt -gelinde ausgedrückt- extrem danebenbenommen. und das gehört natürlich bestraft. dass so was vorkommt wird ja keiner bestreiten, bei der polzei arbeiten ja nicht nur heilige.
> 
> ...




sry für den doppelpost

doch genau was du schreibst möchte ich kommentieren, das schlimme ist das vorfälle der polizei zu 90% vertuscht werden.


----------



## ole88 (10. Oktober 2010)

sry kann die luft nich anhalten ich kenn stuttgarts hauptbahnhof meine zweite familienhälfte lebt am bodensee für mich ist das heimat mit und was da abgeht das macht mich wütend und das es einfach so gemacht werden kann ist das letze


----------



## foofighter656 (10. Oktober 2010)

Was wird denn einfach so gemacht?! Das Projekt hat alle Planungsebenen durchlaufen, sich jetz wo es gebaut wird aufzuregen ist völlig lächerlich. BTW dort wird ein Bahnhof gebaut und keine Atombombe gezündet. Das Video beweist überhaupt nichts, ausser das die meisten S21-Gegner Verschwörungstheoretiker sind....


----------



## Drapenot (10. Oktober 2010)

Es wurde auch nirgendwo behauptet das dieses Video auch nur irgend etwas beweißen soll!

Es gibt eigentlich auch nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

Entweder wirklich ein Polizist, was ihnen mitlerweile ja wirklich zuzutrauen wäre

oder eben mal wieder irgend eine vollidiot, die es lustig finden wenn demos eskalieren

in beiden fällen sehr uncool!


----------



## derP4computer (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja die Pozilei macht so etwas, wenn es darum geht Interessen durchzusetzen, auch von höheren Beamten aus, quasi offiziel. 
Ja ich kann auch verstehen das Stuttgart den Anschluß im Europa Hochgeschwindigkeits Zug Tempo nicht verpassen will. 
Erzähl das mal einem Flensburger, der schüttelt den Kopf und geht weiter.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja auch eine seriöse und Parteilose seite wo das her kommt.....


----------



## windows (11. Oktober 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> ...


Die Seite die du angibt ist klar gegen Stuttgart 21, die kann man nicht unabhängig nennen.

Ich finde es auch völlig inakzeptabel, wenn gegen Schüler und Rentner Wasserwerfer eingesetzt werden, aber es sind eben wirklich nicht nur Kastanien in die Polizei geflogen. Ich weiß auch das mehrere Demonstranten Knochenbrüche hatten, aber leider nimmt die Gewalt gegen Polizei bei Demos generell zu.

Davon abgesehen finde ich die meisten Argumente der Stuttgart 21 Gegner falsch. Da wird über den Boden diskutiert, aber seit Jahren benutzen sie die U-Bahn.


----------



## ole88 (11. Oktober 2010)

ja sry aber gegen st21 is nur nachvollziehbar es ist das schlimmste bauprojekt was es zur zeit gibt, ja der boden wird großflächig benutzt beim bahnhof bei der ubahn nur kleinstes stück an fläche von daher ist es nicht schlimm und der autobahn tunnel wird alle paar wochen repariert wegen dem gestein von daher

und diese meldung kannste überall nachlesen diese seite ist halt übersichtlicher was das thema angeht, sry aber das bauprojekt und wie gegen die menschen vorgegangen wird ist das letzte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

Weitere Aussagen wie


> Wie bereits bei vielen anderen Demos (Heiligendamm, Staatstreffen der Länder) gibt es von der Polizei die verdeckten Provokateure die gezielt die leute anstacheln.


oder


> Ja die Pozilei macht so etwas, wenn es darum geht Interessen durchzusetzen, auch von höheren Beamten aus, quasi offiziel.



werden als Beleidigung (im Sinne von negativer Unterstellung) geahndet, wenn sie nicht von eindeutigen Beweisen begleitet werden.


----------



## TheRammbock (11. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, die Polizei. Ich meine ich kenne viele Polizisten und sicherlich gibt es welche darunter die sind gut, die reden sogar mit mir. Mit den Provokateuren von oberen dienstlichen Stellen per Befehl (kleiner Dienstbefehl / Staatsschutz - "Verfassungs"schutz, wo wir nichmal eine Verfassung haben, sondern lediglich ein Grundgesetz) gegeben, ist das doch nichts neues. Man muß bedenken das jeder Polizist einen politischen Vorgesetzten hat. Die Politik bestimmt heute nun mal, was geschieht. Im Vordergrund nun eben die Wirtschaft, von der auch viele ehemalige Politiker nun Schweigegelder, ähhh, ich meine Gehälter, beziehen. Mir hat mal ein Polizist gesagt, das diese das Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft sind. Und die Gesellschaft ist beschissen! Ihr wundert euch immer wieder, das die Polizei Leute einschleust, um dann letztendlich mit extremen hervor zu treten. Für mich ist das nichts neues mehr, was aber nicht heißt, das ich es nicht schlimm finde. Aber ich kenne unsere Staatsverwaltung mittlerweile sehr gut ...


----------



## ole88 (11. Oktober 2010)

ach der ruyven kommt gleich daher mit seiner netten androhung von punkten, hast du keine ahnung was so vor sich geht? es ist doch sogar offiziel zugegeben worden das es provokateure gibt, und da dies nicht das erste ma wäre sowas einzusetzen, oder erklär mir ma woher der ein pfefferspray aus polizei beständen hat


----------



## TheRammbock (11. Oktober 2010)

Um ruyven_macaran mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen ...

Polizist als Freund und Werfer



> An seiner Dienststelle in Frankfurt am Main sagte ein Mitarbeiter, man glaube nicht, dass der Polizist als sogenannter Agent provocateur eingesetzt gewesen sei, um Autonome zu Straftaten anzustacheln. "Für solche Aufgaben gibt es andere Dienste in der Bundesrepublik", sagte ein Beamter.


oder

Der berühmte Peter Urbach

oder aber meine Lieblingsmeldung: Verfassungsschutz soll Geheimpolizei werden



> Der  deutsche Staat hat seiner Bevölkerung nichts mehr zu bieten, ausser die  Banken, die Konzerne und die Blutsauger auf Kosten der hart arbeitenden  Bevölkerung zu bereichern und sieht sie auch noch als grössten Feind  an. Der Staat will sich selber uneingeschränkte Machtbefugnisse geben um  damit die eigene Bevölkerung zu überwachen und auszuspionieren. Gegen  uns ist das alles gerichtet, denn das absurde ist ja, es gibt gar keine  wirklichen Terroristen. Entweder werden die Gefahren frei erfunden oder  es sind Leute welche der Staat anstellt, ausbildet und einsetzt um sich  selber anzugreifen, um damit Angst zu verbreiten, um noch mehr Gründe zu  haben den Polizeistaat umsetzen zu können.


Die Wahrheit wird als Beleidigung angesehen, aha. Die Situatin erinnert mich verdammt nochmal doch an eine Zeit, wo es Stasi gab und man auch nur die Meinung haben durfte, die der Staat zuließ


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

Um den Wind wieder reinzublasen:
Mai-Krawalle in Berlin: Steinewerfender Polizist bekommt Bewährung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Dass es V-Männer gibt, ist ein alter Hut, dass die manchmal nicht machen, was ein Polizist sollte, wäre auch nicht überraschend - denn es sind oft keine Beamten. Das es verdeckte Beobachter auf Demos gibt, wäre auch nichts neues.
Was hier zur Aussage steht, ist aber, dass Beamte den Befehl erhalten, andere Polizisten gewaltsam anzugreifen, z.B. um Demos auflösen zu können. Diese Aufhebung der rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung ist ein schwerer Vorwurf und nur weil linke Weblogs sie nach quasi jeder Demonstration mit Ausschreitungen ausgraben, wird er nicht war. Mir wäre kein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem es irgendwelche konkreten Hinweise auf derartige Aktionen gegeben habe. Bestenfalls noch verbale Äußerungen, aber selbst da wird die Luft sehr dünn.


@ole:
Wenn ich keine Ahnung habe und du öffentliche Eigeständnisse kennst, dann würde es ersteren Missstand vielleicht beheben, wenn du einfach der Aufforderung nachkommst und diese Eigeständnisse verlinkst, anstatt hier zum wiederholten Male (nach vorliegendem Material Verschwörungstheorien zu verbreiten?


----------



## ole88 (11. Oktober 2010)

lol ich soll dir etz nen offiziellen link geben mit ner stellungnahme wo zugegeben wird das es solche provokateure gibt? sry ka zeit ich lern grad noch für ne prüfung aber schön das du jedes thema mit deinen "alles muss offiziell zugegeben sein" kommentaren kommst.
es wurde in fernsehauftritten zugegeben etc. 
und das hat mit stuttgart 21 auch etwas zu tun und es steht nicht nur in linken webblogs


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Oktober 2010)

Was sollte das Motiv solch einer Aktion sein? ^^


----------



## ole88 (11. Oktober 2010)

das motiv leute zu provozieren? sollte dir doch klar sein oder? wut anstacheln zu noch mehr wut etc. naja was dort ablief und wenn man sieht das die einfach ihre wasserwerfer in die menge halten auf schüler auf menschen jeden alters etc. und dann pfefferspray versprühen dann ist das nicht mehr weit entfernt von china und panzer über menschen.

und ruvyen wenn du nicht mit kritik umgehen kannst dann meide doch einfach solche diskusionen und verteil nicht immer verwarnungen nur weil du nicht damit umgehen kannst.
wenn es zu allem ne offizielle stellungnahme geben würde, würde in deutschland polen offen sein.
(warum eigentlich thread verschoben? der is doch immer noch unter user news)


----------



## Pikus (11. Oktober 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> und ruvyen wenn du nicht mit kritik umgehen kannst dann meide doch einfach solche diskusionen und verteil nicht immer verwarnungen nur weil du nicht damit umgehen kannst.
> wenn es zu allem ne offizielle stellungnahme geben würde, würde in deutschland polen offen sein.
> (warum eigentlich thread verschoben? der is doch immer noch unter user news)



 tut mir leid, ich bin auch net oft in diskussionen "verwickelt" (ich lese eher passiv mit), aber da muss ich ole leider zustimmen. das soll definitiv keine aufstand oder so werden (), aber in dieser ansicht teile ich ole's meinung...


----------



## JePe (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss gar nicht, warum ich diesen Bullshit-Thread mit einem Post aufwerte ...

... aber sei´s drum. Mal ein paar Zitate aus der "Quelle" mit "Beweisen" des Threadstarters:

*"Die Sturmmaske, die der Pfeffersprayer ueber den Kopf gezogen hat, entspricht jener Maske, die die schwarz gekleideten, vermummten PolizistenInnen an diesem Tag im Stuttgarter Schlossgarten trugen."*

Fuer mich sehen die alle gleich aus. Aber O.K., ich bin auch kein hauptberuflicher Verschwoerungsaufdecker.

*"In dieser Bildreihenfolge erkennt man, dass der Pfeffersprayer unter seiner geschlossenen Jacke scheinbar Protektoren traegt, wie sie die Polizei an diesem Tag im Schlossgarten ebenfalls trug."*

Oder so etwas. Oder irgendetwas. Fakt ist - man weiss es nicht.

*"Das Pfefferspray in dieser Groesse und mit dieser Spruehkraft ist, hier unterscheiden sich jedoch die Aussagen von vermeintlichen Experten, nicht im Handel und nicht fuer Privatpersonen erhaeltlich."*

Kann man hier bestellen (bitte die Dienstnummer bereithalten).

*"Auf dem nachstehenden Foto sehen Sie, dass der Person unter der Sturmmaske etwas aus dem Ohr haengt. Vielleicht ein Funkkabel von einem Ohrfunk, wie es auch bei der Polizei im Einsatz ist?"*

Ja, vielleicht. Vielleicht auch bloss das Headset seines Handys. Oder der Kopfhoerer seines iPods. Oder sein Hoergeraet ist herausgerutscht. Fakt ist - man weiss es nicht.

*"Bewiesen ist nichts, lediglich Indizien koennen gesammelt werden."*

Genau. Nix genaues weiss man nicht, Beweise hat man keine, Ahnung erst recht nicht. Aber hey. Das war 2001 auch schon kein Hindernis.


----------



## ole88 (11. Oktober 2010)

soso bullshit posts, hmm ok ein befürworter der polizei aktion anscheinend, sry aber deine posts waren schon immer sehr "toll"
wie du siehst 

WICHTIG! Bei erlaubnispflichtigen Waffen können Sie nur mitbieten, wenn sie im Besitz einer entsprechenden EWB (Erwerbsberechtigung) sind.

nur als beispiel


----------



## JePe (11. Oktober 2010)

Dumm nur, dass das dort ueberall steht. Egal ob Du ein Gewehr, Pfefferspray oder Absperrband (maechtig gefaehrliches Zeug!) kaufen willst.


----------



## ole88 (11. Oktober 2010)

tja da heißt es differenzieren kannst du das? und etz BtT


----------



## JePe (11. Oktober 2010)

Klick doch einfach mal auf "Jetzt kaufen!" und Du wirst eine differenzierte Ueberraschung erleben.

EDIT: Alternativ koennte ich Dir auch den Laden hier anbieten. Fuer mehr - Google ist Dein Freund (haette der Blogger vielleicht auch mal bemuehen sollen).


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Oktober 2010)

Ihr seid alle sowas von ahnungslos...hier in Berlin gibt es des öfteren auch "ärger" mit gewaltätigen Polizisten...
In Berlin gab es letztes Jahr über 700 Anzeigen gegen Polizisten wovon 700 eingestellt wurden. Auch mir wurde schon von einem gedroht...ist nicht so das ich nichts gemacht hätte...aber wenn man dann schon kooperiert noch zu sagen wenn ich nochmal spreche ohne zu fragen würde ich "in die Fresse" bekommen sagt alles.
Oder ein Kumpel der nach nen bischen Krawall ohne Schuhe bei Schnee aufm Feld ausgesetzt wurde...ich könnte noch viel mehr erzählen aber ich lass es lieber....sonst wird noch dicht gemacht.

Und das hier ist kein Einzelfall bei 28 Sekunden: YouTube - [MIRROR]: Polizeigewalt - Fußtritt am 1. Mai 2010 ins Gesicht Spreewaldplatz-Berlin


----------



## Icejester (12. Oktober 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Auch mir wurde schon von einem gedroht...ist nicht so das ich nichts gemacht hätte...



Und da beschwerst Du Dich noch?! An Deiner Stelle wäre ich einfach mal schamhaft kleinlaut und würde nicht auch noch das Maul aufreißen.


> Oder ein Kumpel der nach nen bischen Krawall ohne Schuhe bei Schnee aufm Feld ausgesetzt wurde...



"Ein bißchen Krawall"? Alter Schwede! Ich pack's nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat der auch noch fremdes Eigentum beschädigt, was? So'n Schwein. Wenn Du mich fragst, geschah es ihm recht. Wenn ich sowas höre, werde ich echt aggressiv. Es kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, daß man so einen Mist baut, und dann auch noch die Chuzpe hat sich zu beschweren.

Beschweren kann man sich, wenn man UNSCHULDIG ist. Ansonsten ist man gefälligst froh, daß man nicht härter angefaßt wurde. Echt jetzt...


----------



## Lexx (12. Oktober 2010)

> das gezielt Provokateure der Polizei eingesetz wurden um bei der Demo aggresionen der Bevölkerung zu provozieren


gibts auch auf der gegenseite.. (miet-demonstranten/provokateure)
und warum sollen die bullen das nicht auch "dürfen".. ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und da beschwerst Du Dich noch?! An Deiner Stelle wäre ich einfach mal schamhaft kleinlaut und würde nicht auch noch das Maul aufreißen.
> 
> 
> "Ein bißchen Krawall"? Alter Schwede! Ich pack's nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat der auch noch fremdes Eigentum beschädigt, was? So'n Schwein. Wenn Du mich fragst, geschah es ihm recht. Wenn ich sowas höre, werde ich echt aggressiv. Es kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, daß man so einen Mist baut, und dann auch noch die Chuzpe hat sich zu beschweren.
> ...



Du kleiner Junge weist doch gar nicht worum es geht also was erlaubst du dir son Ton hier rauszunehmen!!! 
Du machst hier zweimal dein unverschämtes Mundwerk auf und liegst zweimal falsch. Es ist nichts großartiges passiert und Anzeige wurde 2 mal fallen gelassen also halt gefälligst deine Finger mal ein bischen zurück freundchen!
Wer bist du das du hier mich oder meine Freunde verurteilen kannst und nennst sie Schwein! WER BIST DU SCHON das du hier sowas schreibst.
Ich würde dir gerne mal schreiben was du für einer bist aber ich bin gerne in diesem Forum daher lass ich das mal lieber!

Zudem egal was so passiert berechtigt es niemals einen Polizisten einem die Schuhe zu klauen (ist ebenfalls eine Straftat) und ihn draussen im Schnee im Wald abzusetzen...was ebenfalls nicht ganz rechtens ist!!!


----------



## Lexx (12. Oktober 2010)

kleine ursache, große wirkung.
so ist das mit provokationen.

wie gefiel dir die selbsterfahrung?
an eigenem leib und seele.

emotionen sind verständlich und nachvollziehbar.
führen in sachlichen dingen aber immer zu einer gewissen eskalation.

also werden die stuttgart2-demonstraten nicht soo unschuldig gewesen sein,
wie die ultra-links-aussen jetzt darstellen.

ps: ich bin, nein, ich war kein kind von traurigkeit, wie man so schön sagt,
aber wenn ich eine auf die schnauze oder den schädel bekam,
war ich mir wenigstens immer bewusst, warum und welche grenze ich überschritt.

aber ich versteh schon: die opferrolle ist eine der leichtesten, die es im leben 
zu spielen gibt. braucht man nicht denken, sondern nur zu projezieren.


----------



## steinschock (12. Oktober 2010)

Warum nur sind die Beamten wohl vermummt  

Weil es so recht schwer wird ein fehl verhalten zuzuordnen.

Und wer unterdrückt den den Bürger in Diktaturen 
Braucht man nicht lange zurückdenken als Deutscher.
Aber schön nach Recht und Gesetz 

Was jetzt passiert ist doch nur mit Staatsgewalt die schon vergebenen Posten und Schmiergelder zu sichern die S21 bereit hält. 

Vermummte Trupps sind auf beiden Seiten nur zur Vorbeugung gegen Verfolgung nach Straftaten gedacht.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Oktober 2010)

*@ Icejester, Crackpipeboy und Lexx*

Unterlasst bitte euren kleinen privaten Krieg aufgebaut auf Provokationen und persönlichen Dingen, die hier niemanden interessieren und auch niemanden etwas angehen. 

Seht es als letzte Ermahnung an und verbeißt euch verbales Nachtreten, bevor unter euch Karten verteilt werden.

B2T


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Oktober 2010)

@ Pokerclock: sehe ich so aus als müsste ich mich als Schwein bezichtigen lassen...was soll das denn jetzt bitte!? Jetzt werden Beleidigungen hier noch Geduldet oder was!? Hammer echt, auch wenn ich den Rest den du geschrieben hast verstehe. Aber mich zu ermahnen OHNE das von mir irgendiwe beleidigt wurde ist schon eine Frechheit...hast dir nichtmal die Mühe gemacht die Beleidigung von Icejester zu löschen...bzw wortwörtlich hat er ja meinen Freund beldeidigt...was aber ausreichend ist finde ich.
@ Lexx:

Was du erzählst ist der Hammer, auch du schreibst iwas von Opferrolle oder sonst was!? hast du mich hier irgendwo weinen gesehen??? Ich denke nicht. Mir ging es darum aufzuzeigen das vor allem junge Polizisten schon in der Ausbildung dazu abgerichtet werden gewisse Dinge und Verhaltensweisen anzuwenden und dabei möglichst nicht erwischt zu werden...oder alles so umzudrehen das nichts nachweisbar ist.
Und das kann ich dir zu 100% beweisen, und ich wollte nur sagen das solch ein Verhalten so wie es die "Provokateure" anwendeten für mich nicht neu ist. Mehr nicht und aufgrund meiner Beispiele wollte ich das für euch mal verständlich machen...hat leider nicht so geklappt anscheinend sonst hättet ihr verstanden das die Polizei--->auch bei Fehlverhalten von mir oder anderen selber nicht davor zurückschreckt eine Straftat zu begehen was in keinster Weise in Ordnung ist!
(Es gibt auch Ausnahmen so ists nicht)

Und glaube mir ich bin definitiv kein Opfer oder sonstwas...wenn du mich schonmal gesehen hättest wüsstest du das ich garantiert nicht der Typ bin der wegen sowas weint...ich weis was meine Möglichkeiten sind.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Oktober 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> @ Pokerclock: sehe ich so aus als müsste ich mich als Schwein bezichtigen lassen...was soll das denn jetzt bitte!? Jetzt werden Beleidigungen hier noch Geduldet oder was!? Hammer echt, auch wenn ich den Rest den du geschrieben hast verstehe. Aber mich zu ermahnen OHNE das von mir irgendiwe beleidigt wurde ist schon eine Frechheit...hast dir nichtmal die Mühe gemacht die Beleidigung von Icejester zu löschen...



Zum Provozieren gehören immer zwei. Du hast auch kein Blatt vor den Mund genommen, anstatt etwas Selbstbeherrschung walten zu lassen. Damit seid ihr beide Quitt.

Ich bin den salomonischen Weg gegangen und habe euch beiden keine Verwarnung gegeben. Sonst würden wir beide hier jetzt nicht noch miteinander schreiben, sondern erst in einer Woche. So habt ihr jetzt noch die Möglichkeit euch wie Erwachsene zu verhalten. Nutzt bitte die Chance!

Wenn noch mehr Diskussionsbedarf besteht, dann bitte jetzt auf PN ausweichen.


----------



## ole88 (13. Oktober 2010)

schade das bei so einem brisanten thema soviele jugendliche in diesem Forum wohl keine meinung dazu haben, naja is ja nich vor der eigenen tür was intressierts is ja bei denn andren, wartet ab irgendwann trifft es euch und dann is keiner mehr da der euch helfen kann.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Oktober 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> schade das bei so einem brisanten thema soviele jugendliche in diesem Forum wohl keine meinung dazu haben, naja is ja nich vor der eigenen tür was intressierts is ja bei denn andren, wartet ab irgendwann trifft es euch und dann is keiner mehr da der euch helfen kann.



Naja ob es nur daran liegt???


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. Oktober 2010)

Habe nur den ersten Post gelesen...

Also das mit dem Pfefferspray stimmt ja schonmal nicht, die Teile der RSG Reihe sind frei erhältlich...

und Protektoren zu tragen ist auch nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich, habe ich auch schon.


----------



## Duke Nukem (13. Oktober 2010)

Elite (Nicht geistig!)
_________________

         Volk



Die Linie ist die Polizei...


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2010)

Nur mal so nebenbei: Bundesregierung verschärft Gesetze gegen Demonstranten | Radio Utopie
_
Als einfacher Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt zählt schon, wenn “ein Demonstrant sich bei einer Festnahme aus dem Griff des Polizisten losreisst, ohne den Beamten zu verletzen.”

Wie die Süddeutsche berichtete, forderte die CDU für diese Lappalie sogar fünf Jahre Knastaufenthalt für dieses ungeheuerliche Verbrechen, was die FDP abgelehnt hätte._


Dann hier: 30.September: Polizei-Prügeleinheit attackierte zuvor in Zivil Schüler | Radio Utopie
Einfach mal durchlesen, sehr aufschlussreich.

Nicht zu vergessen der Kastanienwerfende Rentner, der vom Wasserwerfer getroffen wurde. Ein Auge bleibt absolut blind, auf dem anderen kann er wenigstens noch Umrisse erkennen. Die Ärzte hoffen, das man das noch so gut hinbekommt, das er ohne fremde Hilfe weiter leben kann.
Danke liebe Polizisten!

Übrigens, kleine Anekdote aus meiner Jugend. Ich saß mal mit ein paar Freunden am Fluss, auf öffentlichen Bänken. Mit dem Handy Musik gehört, bissl was getrunken. Offenbar fühlten sich die Hotelgäste 300m weiter gestört und riefen die Polizei.
Was da plötzlich für Typen kamen, unglaublich. Komplett in schwarzen Kampfanzügen, Knüppel in der Hand, wenigstens ohne Sturmhauben. Allesamt so zwischen 25-35 Jahre, Kampfsportler, und wir waren 10-15 Jugendliche zwischen 16 und 18. Alles klar.....


----------



## Icejester (14. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Dann hier: 30.September: Polizei-Prügeleinheit attackierte zuvor in Zivil Schüler | Radio Utopie



Seltsam. Wie kann man Beamten in Polizei-Westen vorwerfen, sie wären in Zivil, also nicht als Polizisten erkennbar?


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2010)

Sie waren in Zivil und nur an den Westen als Polizisten zu erkennen. 

Aber ob in Zivil, ob mit Weste oder in Kampfmontur, sie haben die Schüler attackiert.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Übrigens, kleine Anekdote aus meiner Jugend. Ich saß mal mit ein paar Freunden am Fluss, auf öffentlichen Bänken. Mit dem Handy Musik gehört, bissl was getrunken. Offenbar fühlten sich die Hotelgäste 300m weiter gestört und riefen die Polizei.
> Was da plötzlich für Typen kamen, unglaublich. Komplett in schwarzen Kampfanzügen, Knüppel in der Hand, wenigstens ohne Sturmhauben. Allesamt so zwischen 25-35 Jahre, Kampfsportler, und wir waren 10-15 Jugendliche zwischen 16 und 18. Alles klar.....



Nun gut dafür können doch die Polizisten nichts. Weißt du wie ihr von den Hotelgästen beschreiben wurdet? Da brauchen doch bloß ein paar Rentner von extrem aggressiven und vielen "Tätern" gesprochen haben und schon steht das halbe SEK vor der Tür (ums mal so zu sagen). Wenn bei uns in den Läden z.B. das Personal den Alarmknopf drückt (wegen Diebstahl/Überfall, etc.) kommt auch das halbe Polizeipräsidium mit Spezialfahrzeugen und voller Montur angerast und wundert sich dann wenn ne neue Auszubildende aus Versehen den Knopf berührt hat 

Das mit den Schülern: Ob sie sie grundlos attackiert haben weiß ich nicht, wäre dann natürlich mies. Ich verstehe dennoch nach wie vor nicht (selbst wenn es von den Klassen angekündigt wurde) was Schüler dort zu suchen haben. Klar die Jugend soll sich engagieren und alles, dann soll aber hinterher nicht rumgeheult werden, wenn es dort zu Eskalationen kommt (was von Anfang an logisch und vorhersehbar war) und dann Leute verletzt werden. Waren die eigentlich mit Ihren Lehrern da? Und wenn ja welche Fachrichtung hatten diese? Würde mich mal interessieren.

Ich bin wahrlich kein Befürworter von dem Projekt, Gegner allerdings auch nicht, dafür interessiert es mich zu wenig/habe ich mich zu wenig informiert. Klar Schüler verkloppen und Rentner mit voller Power mit Wasserwerfern zu befeuern ist schon echt bedenklich, war doch aber in gewissem Maße vorhersehbar. Die Einzelfälle sind tragisch und auch ungerecht, aber die Demonstranten waren sicher nicht alle Unschuldslämmer wie manch Autonomer gern meint.

Bei falschen Ausführungen bitte ich natürlich um Berichtigung


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Schüler hatten um 11.00 Uhr eine genehmigte Kundgebung im Stadtpark, nachdem sie zuvor durch Stuttgart gezogen waren.
Sie waren also um 11.00 Uhr im Stadtpark, die Polizei wusste das.

Und es war bekannt, das man abends mit den Fällarbeiten beginnen wollte, darauf hatten sich die Demonstranten schon eingerichtet und wollten gegen 18.00 Uhr anfangen zu demonstrieren. Gegen 10.00 Uhr rückte die Polizei aber plötzlich massiv vor, da waren noch kaum Demonstranten da, die kamen dann erst alle hekrisch angerannt, weil die Polizei viel früher anfing und sich das im Internet rasend verbreitete.

Die Polizei wusste, das Schüler dort sein werden, die Schüler gingen aber davon aus, das die Polizei erst gegen 18.00 Uhr kommt. 
Wäre bekannt gewesen das die Polizei schon um 10.00 Uhr anfängt, wären die Kinder nie in den Park gegangen.


----------



## Icejester (14. Oktober 2010)

Nee, echt. Die deutsche Polizei. An Termine halten sie sich also auch nicht... 

Stellt sich nur die Frage, warum die Kinder denn nicht gegangen sind, als sie die Polizei gesehen haben, wenn sie niemals hingegangen wären, wenn sie gewußt hätten, daß die Polizei zum angesetzten Zeitpunkt schon da ist.

Ich kann doch nicht der Einzige sein, der das unlogisch findet.


----------



## ole88 (14. Oktober 2010)

ich wär als schüler nicht gegangen würde ich in stuttgart leben, es ist die heimat die durch das bauprojekt massiv gefährdet wird


----------

